# Gentoo 2006.0, instalar o no instalar?

## darkelphos

Hola, este finde formatee mi portatil, tengo ya el kde compilado y todo...me falta retocarlo... entro para ver la guia de alsa a la web de gentoo, y me veo el anuncio de que gentoo 2006.0 ya esta. Mi pregunta es: ¿formateo y lo pongo? o se puede migrar y asi no me toca reinstalar todo? ¿que mejoras trae el tan esperado gentoo 2006.0? que ilusionnn !!! supongo que acabare formateando XD

Muchas asias y un saludo.

----------

## cameta

No formatees, haz :

emerge sync

emerge --update --newuse --deep world

----------

## Ark del KAOS

La verdad es que cuando uno ha vivido algún tiempo en Windows es normal que se le pase por la cabeza esa aberración de formatear para actualizar.

A mi al principio (¡Ya hace bastante! XD) también me pasaba, y he de reconocer que ahora lo recuerdo y la palabra estúpido se queda corta para lo que me llamo.

Pero al tema.

Yo acabo de ver la noticia, y de sincronizar mi Portage, ¡pero prácticamente no hay ningún paquete nuevo!

Siempre pensé que estas "nuevas versiones" eran mas de cara a las instalaciones desde 0 que a los usuarios, pero de ahí a que no tengan ningún paquete guardado para el día de la 2006  :Confused:  ¿Será pronto aún?

En cualquier caso parece claro que si mantienes actualizada tu distro a base de emerge -uDav --newuse world llega un momento que estas actualizaciones te afectan mas bien poco, ¿no?

Pues no se...¡que pena!...ya me hacia ilusión ponerme de campaña XD

----------

## artic

Si no he leido mal trae el gentoo installer para la version x86,supongo que para los novatos en linux sera una buena opcion para conseguir instalar una gentoo.Ademas viene con gcc 3.4 ,muy util para los centrino,y espero que ya llegados a este punto ,gentoo se digne a darnos un stage3 para centrino.

De todas formas para instalar gentoo yo uso un live cd minimo ,los stages los descargo sobre la marcha ,ahora mismo lo he reinstalado con reiser4 con un live cd no oficial,que ademas venia con mplayer para ver videos y oir musica mientras instalaba  :Wink: 

Un saludo

----------

## kabutor

creo q hy un millon de posts, pero el procedimiento correcto es:

emerge sync

borrar /etc/make.profile

Enlazar un nuevo make.profile con vuestro hardware (aqui abajo por ejemplo los de amd64)

```

ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2006.0/ /etc/make.profile

```

y 

```

emerge -uD world 

```

no?

Igual me equivoco pero mas o menos es asi

----------

## alexlm78

Recordemos que el LiveCD que bajamos, es solamente un instrumento para instalar, lo que realmetne intalamos es el stage3 y el arbol del portage, que es lo que compilamos para nuestra PC, en esa linea, el no instalar con la ultima version de livecd, no hace tener desactualizado el sistema, de hecho , cada vez que hacemos un emerge sync seguido de un emerge world, se actualiza a lo ultimo auque hayamos instalado con un Gentoo-1.2-rc2, como fue mi primera que duro como 1.5 años.

En fin, no hace falta formatear para actualiza, gracias a Dios esto no es Winsucks...

Saluditos.

----------

## dolbyto

gO actualizando ^^  :Cool: 

emerge sync

rm -f /etc/make.profile && cd /etc && ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2006.0 /etc/make.profile

emerge -avDuN world

----------

## Cyberstudio

Yo hace algunos dias me vi en la necesidad de borrar todo el disco, tanto windows como linux. por falta de tiempo no tengo instalado gentoo todabia, pero anoche al ver el mensaje de la 2006.0, creo que para manana ya estara instalado. el nuevo instalador grafico me da la idea de que puedo tener gentoo instalado desde 0 en 30 minutos. antes yo tenia que instalar con la 2005.1, despues actualizar el compilador, actualizar el kernel, actualizar gnome y actualizar medio mundo mas de cosas. esas cosas me quitaban mas tiempo que el mismo proceso de instalacion.

Ahora con la 2006.0 no tengo que tardar tanto instalando, ya que el ultimo kernel, gnome, GCC, etc etc, ya estan integrados  :Very Happy:  sin duda manana lo instalo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## artic

Hola,que el nuevo livecd quita mucho tiempo eso esta claro,sobre todo por el gcc y el kernel.

Respecto al instalador grafico no puedo opinar pq no lo he probado,pero si es como el de mandrake  xD por mi lo pueden usar ellos,aunque supongo que sera mas al estilo debian ,ya que esas instalaciones son un asco,no se aprende nada y no se pueden personalizar.

salu2

----------

## alexlm78

Yo voy a concordar con artic, prefiero las instalaciones en consola que por asistentes graficos,  para eso mejor instalao Fedora, o Mandriva.......

En fin en gustos se rompen generos....

Saluditos.

----------

## aj2r

Creo que están un poco desactualizadas, pero con estas capturas se puede hacer uno una idea

----------

## alexlm78

No discuto que estan muy monas, pero y donde dejamos lo que nos a enseñado la instalacion de Gentoo, sabiendo que era lo que hacia y como lo hacia, donde esta el aprender a usar un fdisk o un cfdisk, para particionar tu disco duro, a tener claro el concepto de particio, swap, y otras cosas.

Donde esta el saber, o aprender, algo aunquye sea rudimentario de redes, donde esta la necesidad de leer algun man para saber que hago,

Donde esta el verdadero espiritu de Gentoo Linux.....? esa es la pregunta con este instalador grafico.

solo me resta esperar que no lo hagan oficial, porque entonces haran muy valiosas las viejas copias de LiveCD en consola.

VIVA EL VERDADERO ESPIRITU DE GENTOO, ¡¡¡APRENDER MIENTRAS LO HAGO!!!

Saluditos.

----------

## darkelphos

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> VIVA EL VERDADERO ESPIRITU DE GENTOO, ¡¡¡APRENDER MIENTRAS LO HAGO!!! 
> 
> 

 

Cierto, lo que mas  me gusta de gentoo es su documentacion y que aprendi muchisimo en la semana que tarde en tener el pc listo, fue duro, largo,muchas horas sin dormir, pero aprendi mucho y si algo falla sabes porque, y sabes donde arreglarlo.

Ya tengo mi emerge actualizando el sistema  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Me hubiera ahorrado tiempo con el gcc pero weno XD 

Un saludoooo y viva gentoo.

¿Se sabe algo del portage 3.0?

----------

## aj2r

 *alexlm78 wrote:*   

> No discuto que estan muy monas, pero y donde dejamos lo que nos a enseñado la instalacion de Gentoo, sabiendo que era lo que hacia y como lo hacia, donde esta el aprender a usar un fdisk o un cfdisk, para particionar tu disco duro, a tener claro el concepto de particio, swap, y otras cosas.
> 
> Donde esta el saber, o aprender, algo aunquye sea rudimentario de redes, donde esta la necesidad de leer algun man para saber que hago,
> 
> Donde esta el verdadero espiritu de Gentoo Linux.....? esa es la pregunta con este instalador grafico.
> ...

 

Por supuesto estoy deacuerdo contigo, pero lo que no entiendo es por qué una aplicación gráfica por fuerza deba abstraer más el sistema. Por ejemplo yo no tengo ningún apego por fdisk, si me diésen una aplicación igual de potente pero diseñada desde un principio y exclusivamente para entorno gráfico no le diría que no. Las cosas se pueden seguir haciendo a mano con un programa gráfico, que sea gráfico o de consola no influye para nada, es el diseño de éste, que oculte más o menos lo que está ocurriendo en realidad.

----------

## pacho2

 *Quote:*   

> La verdad es que cuando uno ha vivido algún tiempo en Windows es normal que se le pase por la cabeza esa aberración de formatear para actualizar.
> 
> A mi al principio (¡Ya hace bastante! XD) también me pasaba, y he de reconocer que ahora lo recuerdo y la palabra estúpido se queda corta para lo que me llamo.

 

Es cierto, aunque, de todos modos, hasta hace un tiempo en las distros de linux también era así, sobretodo cuando había que actualizar la glibc...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Siempre pensé que estas "nuevas versiones" eran mas de cara a las instalaciones desde 0 que a los usuarios

 

Yo pienso lo mismo  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> pero de ahí a que no tengan ningún paquete guardado para el día de la 2006  ¿Será pronto aún?

 

Depende del punto de vista desde el que lo mires, me explico, yo veo bien que se siga el proceso normal de hacer estable los paquetes, en cambio, no vería bien que, por ejemplo, no se "estabilizase" kde 3.5 sólo por esperar al lanzamiento de gentoo 2006  :Wink: 

__________

Yo de momento no he podido actualizar mi sistema desde que lo instalé en julio. Voy a seguir el comando que hay en el artículo de estos mismos foros sobre Como usar portage correctamente, aunque previeamente haré un emerge -e system para reemerger mi sistema base intentando prever problemas por un pasada corrupción del sistema de archivos.

Saludos

----------

## neonef

¿Tan fácil se pasa de una versión a otra? Creí haber leído por ahí que pasar de gcc 3.3 a 3.4 era un pelotazo. Aún estoy puliendo detalles de mi primera instalación de Gentoo, con la 2005.1-r1, así que ¿sólo tengo que emerger con esos parámetros para actualizar? ¿No seguirá estando el sistema entero compilado en gcc 3.3?

Un saludo.

----------

## Stolz

 *neonef wrote:*   

> ¿Tan fácil se pasa de una versión a otra? Creí haber leído por ahí que pasar de gcc 3.3 a 3.4 era un pelotazo. Aún estoy puliendo detalles de mi primera instalación de Gentoo, con la 2005.1-r1, así que ¿sólo tengo que emerger con esos parámetros para actualizar? ¿No seguirá estando el sistema entero compilado en gcc 3.3?
> 
> Un saludo.

 

Por favor. Antes de preguntar leer la documenatación y/o buscar en el foro  :Wink: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gcc-upgrading.xml

De todas formas, gcc 3.4 es estable en x86 desde finales del año pasado y en amd64 desde meses antes. De hecho creo que la -r1 del liveCD de instalacion de 2005 ya reflejaba esto. Por tanto,si has venido teniendo un uso normal del sistema hace mucho que deberias de tenerlo actualizado y no deberías de tener nada que actualizar a estas alturas.

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## Ark del KAOS

 *dolbyto wrote:*   

> gO actualizando ^^ 
> 
> emerge sync
> 
> rm -f /etc/make.profile && cd /etc && ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2006.0 /etc/make.profile
> ...

 

LOL...¡me olvide de cambiar de Profile!

Si es que aún soy un noob  :Embarassed:  XD

----------

## artic

La 2005.1-r1 viene con gcc 3.3 ,por si a alguien le interesa.

Salu2

----------

## darkelphos

muchas gracias a todos, menos mal que no he tenido que formatear  :Very Happy: , ya tengo en el amd64 y en el portatil gentoo 2006.0  :Very Happy: 

asias ^^

----------

## jofe

Seguro que la duda es tonta, y la solucion es facil, pero... no la conozco  :Smile: 

Intento cambiar el enlace simbolico del /etc/make.profile pero no me deja borrar dicho enlace.

Me dice que no se puede borrar, que no es un directorio.

He probado con rm,  rm -f, rm -rf ... y nada.

Alguien sabe como solventarlo?

Gracias.

PD:vale , solucionado. A pesar del temor a destrozar todo, he eliminado los archivos 200* de /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86 y luego el make.profile

Hacer un emerge sync y volver a hacer bien el enlace.

Seguro que hay un metodo mas facil y seguro.  :Smile: 

----------

## Gerator

 *Quote:*   

> Donde esta el verdadero espiritu de Gentoo Linux.....? esa es la pregunta con este instalador grafico. 

 

El espíritu de gentoo esta mas vivo que nunca, ahora tienes la posibilidad de *elegir* utilizar un instalador o hacerlo todo a mano. Tu eliges, que es de lo que se trata.

Un saludo.

----------

## aj2r

 *jofe wrote:*   

> Seguro que la duda es tonta, y la solucion es facil, pero... no la conozco 
> 
> Intento cambiar el enlace simbolico del /etc/make.profile pero no me deja borrar dicho enlace.
> 
> Me dice que no se puede borrar, que no es un directorio.
> ...

 

Al hacer un rm sobre un enlace a un directorio, con la intención de sólo eliminar el enlace, asegúrate de que no haces "rm /etc/make.profile/" en vez de "rm /etc/make.profile", nota la diferencia de la última barra /. También puedes hacer un "unlink /etc/make.profile".

----------

## ps2

No entiendo. Jamás he tocado ese make.profile... simplemente emerge -uDav world...

----------

## jofe

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Al hacer un rm sobre un enlace a un directorio, con la intención de sólo eliminar el enlace, asegúrate de que no haces "rm /etc/make.profile/" en vez de "rm /etc/make.profile", nota la diferencia de la última barra /. También puedes hacer un "unlink /etc/make.profile".

 

Pues señor mio, me ha hecho ver la luz al final del tunel.

Era eso "/", tenias razon.Es lo que pasa por abusar del tabulador

Gracias

----------

## lukin-amd64

Vaya mierda lo que an echo....

con lo que me gustava instalar el gentoo en consola.......i aprendiendo......

Slu2

----------

## aj2r

 *lukin-amd64 wrote:*   

> Vaya mierda lo que an echo....
> 
> con lo que me gustava instalar el gentoo en consola.......i aprendiendo......
> 
> Slu2

 

Tú, como yo y muchos más, puedes seguir haciéndolo a mano.

Detrás de eso que tú mal llamas mierda hay mucho esfuerzo, y me parece fantástico que ahora para gentoo también exista un instalador gráfico que, como todo, con el tiempo irá mejorando.

Y no estaría mal, ya que tanto te gusta la consola, que aprendiéses un poco de ortografía   :Wink: 

----------

## pacho2

 *ps2 wrote:*   

> No entiendo. Jamás he tocado ese make.profile... simplemente emerge -uDav world...

 

Es bueno cambiar el link cuando salen nuevas versiones, ya que cambian algunos paquetes masked (cuando lo están, por ejemplo, por la arquitectura que usas), .etc

Saludos

----------

## ps2

Sí, seguí las instrucciones de aqui:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-upgrading.xml#instructions

 :Cool: 

----------

## pacho2

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> Creo que están un poco desactualizadas, pero con estas capturas se puede hacer uno una idea

 

Muy majas  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## Soul Lost

Tengo unos problemas..

Mi inet no funciona en la Live CD

hago:

modprobe e100

ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.10

route add default gw 192.168.1.1

y agrego mis dns a /etc/resolv.conf y nada   :Rolling Eyes: 

Seguiré probando..

Además sabe alguien si hay soporte para memorias USB... Ya que la mia no la monta.. (no desactive con nohotplug al inicio, asi que supongo debería de funcionar asi nadamás..)

Si ps lo terminaré haciando con mount XD.. 

Saludos!! y sigo testeando  :Razz: 

----------

## dickinson

Hola amigos, yo también vi hace poco la publicación de Gentoo 2006.0. Ya me he bajado el Live CD, lo he probado, y he visto que me carga Gnome y existe una forma gráfica para instalar Gentoo.

Mi idea era instalar Gentoo a la vieja usanza, como venía siendo en la versión 2005.1. Mi pregunta es, en la página de Gentoo existe un CD de Minimal Install, si bajo este, ¿podré instalar Gentoo como siempre?. Gracias.

----------

## Ferdy

¿Y por qué no te sirve el CD que ya tienes?

----------

## dickinson

Pues con el Live CD me carga Gnome, yo lo que quería es que se me cargara una shell para empezar a instalar, como ocurría con la versión 2005.1.

Bueno, al final me descargue el CD de Minimall Installation, y me arranca como el de 2005.1.

Perdonar estas preguntas de novato, pero estaría seguro que aun usando mi antigua versión, si selecciono el último portage, tendré lo mismo que si lo instalara con esta nueva versión. ¿Es esto cierto como lo digo?. Gracias.

----------

## Ferdy

¿ Acaso no tienes una shell en el LiveCD del 2006.0 ?

----------

## weichafe

 *dickinson wrote:*   

> Pues con el Live CD me carga Gnome, yo lo que quería es que se me cargara una shell para empezar a instalar, como ocurría con la versión 2005.1.
> 
> 

 

CTRL+ALT+Fx (del 1 al 6): consolas al antiguo estilo.

CTRL+ALT+F7: gnome

De hecho, puedes hacer ctrl+alt+F1, pones passwd (le das un passwd al root), te vas a gnome, abres una consola, te logueas como root y voila! puedes hacer la instalacion a la antigua, consultando los manuales desde firefox o epiphany. Ahora, si prefieres elinks...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dickinson

Gracias por la respuesta. Me pondré a ello cuando pueda. Un saludo.

----------

## darkelphos

con lo que mola usar el links2 XDDDD, queda pro XD

----------

## pacho2

 *Soul Lost wrote:*   

> Tengo unos problemas..
> 
> Mi inet no funciona en la Live CD
> 
> hago:
> ...

 

Yo abriría un nuevo hilo para tratar este tema  :Smile: 

______

Una sugerencia Ferdy, te juro que te lo digo con la mejor intención y, por supuesto, puedes o no acerme caso  :Smile: , creo que cuando has respondido en este hilo "¿por qué no te sirve el CD que ya tienes?" quizás habría sido útil que hibieses agregado algo más de información sobre que con ese CD siempre puede hacer, por ejemplo, Ctrl+Alt+F1 para ir a una consola. Seguro que tienes tus motivos para haber contestado de esa forma, a mi humilde parecer, un poco "escueta", pero si se responde de una manera más completa quizás la persona pueda resolver más fácil el "problema" sin necesidad de "llenar" el hilo con preguntas. Es sólo una sugerencia  :Smile: 

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

